# Yao's best game ever?



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Yao's best game ever?

Career highs in points (41) and assists (7).

Caused 15 fouls among 3 opposing centers, two of which fouled out.

16 rebounds, 2 blocks. While not highs, they're still above average.

What do you guys think--best ever? I think it'd be between this and the last Lakers game--simply because of the difference in the level of competition.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

One of his best games so far, but he showed true leadership for the first time IMO.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

His best game ever was his 29 against Shaq.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

He managed to foul out 2 guys! Now THAT'S dominant...
Poor guy must be tired as hell though


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

Definitely the Hawks game...an amazing performance by Yao, something that leaves the Rockets fans thirsting for more ...


----------

